# New toy



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

My new toy for the cold months. Picked this thing up fairly cheap and it's a good start for a rock crawler. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes sir !! Wish I could get in to some rock crawling, man, it just takes some DEEEEEP pockets to do it. Can't wait to see it when you get done with it !!! What all do you plan to do with it ? One day when I hit the lottery I'll have one. LMAO


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well for now the plans are a cage, and bumpers first.. I hope to get it partially done before New Years. It has a brand new motor, racing harnesses and fairly nice setup suspension already. I only gave $1400 for the truck so I'm hoping to keep everything low budget. I have my old 37" swampers so they are probably going on it. It doesn't have power steering but the lines and everything are still there so that's at the top of the list. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good lookin old truck


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Is there anyone on here that has experience with cages? As in tubing size? The bender I have access to will only bend 1 5/8" tubing. Anyone know what wall size and is hrew tubing even an option? 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

That looks like fun!!!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> Is there anyone on here that has experience with cages? As in tubing size? The bender I have access to will only bend 1 5/8" tubing. Anyone know what wall size and is hrew tubing even an option?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Check out this article. I would not do HREW tubing, remember its your life on the line when you comb back down the rock.

http://www.pirate4x4.com/tech/billavista/Links/

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------

Short answer though is 1.75" .120 wall DOM is what I would build with.

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------

DOM, ERW, HREW...all types of "mechanical tubing", as opposed to pipe. All mechanical tubing is dimensioned by OD and a wall thickness.

DOM is actually not a type of tubing, but a process that is applied to tubing after it is initially constructed. It is Drawn Over a Mandrel...which "cold works" it, giving more exact dimensions, smoother finich, and better allignment of the crystal latice structure. It is NOt seamless tubing, and it started life as some sort of EW (electric welded) tubing. Most commonly, when people say "DOM" they mean 1020 mild carbon steel rolled electric welded tubing that is then drawn over a mandrel.

Other mechanical tubing that is not necessarily drawn over a mandrel can be either hot or cold rolled (i.e. rolled from a flat strip into a tube when either hot or cold) and most commonly available will then be electric resistance welded to form the final tube.

Generally...cold forming and cold working add strength and uniformity to a product, and reduce stress.

So VERY BASICALLY, in terms of strength you usually have, in order:

DOM
CREW (cold rolled electric welded)
HREW (Hot....)


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

ThaMule said:


> Check out this article. I would not do HREW tubing, remember its your life on the line when you comb back down the rock.
> 
> http://www.pirate4x4.com/tech/billavista/Links/
> 
> ...


Lol I think you answered every question I could ever have on the subject. Thanks man. That's kinda what I figured. It's just the price difference on getting it bent for me anywhere else. I can buy tubing and bend for free with 1 5/8 or have a shop build one for about $1500 with 1 3/4. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Got my $35 bumper I got off a guy who was hard up for some cash mounted up. Only took me a 12 pack. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Now thats a push bumper...


----------

